# Further info required after health finalised ?



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

Guys,

If you look at the my inquiry snapshot (attached). My health requirement finalised on 22/03 but today (23/3) they add further information required.

Whats that mean ?

Note : My employer's nomination have approved today (23/3) as well.

Please advise....

Happy but confused...


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

Your CO will / would have sent you an email listing further documents that were needed.
Check your email inbox and spam or junk folder to see if there is an email like this.
If not then send an email using the contact link at the bottom of the page you have shown us to asking for a clarification.
I had the same status when the CO emailed me with a few forms to be filled and sent - Personal Particluars, Board Registration, Health Insurance, etc.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

mahisasuran said:


> Guys,
> 
> If you look at the my inquiry snapshot (attached). My health requirement finalised on 22/03 but today (23/3) they add further information required.
> 
> ...



What do you get when you click on the "message" corresponding to "further information required" ?


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

avinash said:


> What do you get when you click on the "message" corresponding to "further information required" ?


The message...

"You are required to provide further information to allow processing of your application to continue.

If you have not received an e-mail or letter from the Department regarding the information that you are required to provide, please contact the Department by selecting the Contact the Department link on the Application Status Page.

If you have not replied within 28 days of first receiving a request for this information, a decision may be made on your visa application based on all the information available to the Department at that time. You are considered to have first received a request for this information:

* at the end of the day we first requested the information by email; or
* where you have not given us the authority to communicate with you electronically, within 7 days of a letter being sent to you"


I guess they may have contacted my employer's agent on this. But as far as i know, i have furnished all the document required. May check that out with the agent tomorrow. Any1 faced similar situaton ?


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

Finally the agent called me and requested below documents ;

1. Employment reference letters from previous company confirming dates of employment and role/s held; and 
2. A revised letter from health insurer confirming the full names and dates of birth of all applicants.


----------

